# Großmann-Cup am 07.12.



## Angelheini (30. November 2002)

Unsere Berliner Truppe ist mit 4 Anglern vertreten.
Wen kann ich aus dem Board bei diesem Großereignis noch treffen?

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. November 2002)

Moin Heini!
Mag ja sein das das ein Ereignis ist. Aber das Großereignis findet in HH statt wie Lenga schon sagte. :q  :z


----------



## wolle (30. November 2002)

@ Angelheini
Wo findet der cup denn statt?


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (30. November 2002)

*Tja*

Tja ich wäre auch nach HH gekommen, nur wir haben an diesem Tag ein Gemeinschaftsangeln. Vom FFT sind aber 3 beim Großmanncup dabei.


----------



## Lachsjaeger (30. November 2002)

Hallo Angelheini #h , 
ich werde auch am Großmanncup teilnehmen. :z  :z 
 Unseren armen Kameraden die in Hamburg auf Butt angeln müssen   , wünsche ich aber trotzdem viel Petri Heil :m  :m  :m Wenn ich mich nicht schon für den Großmanncup angemeldet hätte, wäre ich natürlich auch nach Hamburg gekommen


----------



## Manner (1. Dezember 2002)

Moin Angelheini
Wir sehen uns,bei Grossmann
Gruss Manner #h


----------



## Angelheini (2. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von wolle _
> @ Angelheini
> Wo findet der cup denn statt?


Hallo Wolle,

Welche Strände es ganz genau sind, weiß ich auch nicht, aber so in der Gegend Brasilien, Kalifornien, Heidkate usw.
wird es sicherlich stattfinden.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Martini2829 (6. Dezember 2002)

Moin Jungs

Ich bin auch dabei . Wird ganz schön stürmisch morgen .
Bis dann   Martin aus Kiel


----------



## JuergenS (8. Dezember 2002)

Was ist los mit euch. Warum erzählt denn hier keiner wie´s war? Oder sind euch etwa die Finger abgefroren? :q


----------



## Klausi (8. Dezember 2002)

Sitzt alles hinter der Heizung und taut gerade auf.


----------



## MichaelB (8. Dezember 2002)

Moin,

ich bin auch neugierig! Wäre da nicht DAS Wintertreffen gewesen, ich hätte glatt beim Großmann-Cup gemeldet! Aber so...   

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Angelheini (8. Dezember 2002)

... war Klasse,
1728 Fische von 300 Anglern in 6 Sektoren, der Beste mit 34 Fischen, ich hatte 15 Dorsche und wurde 38 ter, Manner war noch viel besser, herzlichen Glückwunsch von mir #r 
Bericht und Bilder folgen ...

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## fishing-willi (8. Dezember 2002)

das hört sich doch schon super an :m  :m  :m


----------



## Guen (8. Dezember 2002)

Ja ,das klingt gut ,ich freue mich schon auf den Bericht und die Bilder  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Babydorsch (8. Dezember 2002)

Super,  da bin ich ja mal auf den Bericht gespannt.


----------



## Maddin (8. Dezember 2002)

#h 
Mich würde vorab mal die Länge der Fische interessieren!


----------



## Martini2829 (8. Dezember 2002)

Hallo 
Ich war auch dabei. Der größte Dorsch 68 cm , Butt 38 cm und eine Meerforelle (blank) 65 cm .Meiner einer hatte nur 
9 Dorsche 149. Platz .

Bis bald Martin aus Kiel


----------



## JuergenS (9. Dezember 2002)

Na da sind sie ja doch noch wieder aufgetaut. :q 
Ich freu mich schon auf den Bericht. Erfreulich auch die Tatsache das es doch noch Fische in der Ostsee gibt.


----------



## Angelheini (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Maddin _
> #h
> Mich würde vorab mal die Länge der Fische interessieren!


Hallo Maddin,

frag lieber nicht, mein Größter hatte 50 cm, der Rest meines Fanges lag zwischen 36 und 42 cm. Beim Saubermachen offenbarte sich dann das ganze Drama, sowas von dünn, als wenns in der Ostsee nichts zu fressen gäbe, traurig, traurig ... :c 

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## shogun (9. Dezember 2002)

hört sich doch gut an bin mal auf den bericht gespannt.
gruß shogun :z


----------



## Maddin (9. Dezember 2002)

@Angelheini
Schiete, das habe ich befürchtet...... :c


----------



## Hamsterson (9. Dezember 2002)

Moin!
Gratulation!
Kann mir jemand verraten, wo es geangelt wurde?
@Maddin
Und was hast du erwartet? Geangelt wurde doch vom Ufer aus. So wie ich Brandungsangeln kenne, ist das ein Superergebnis.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Maddin (9. Dezember 2002)

@Hamsterson
ach, da wurde vom Ufer aus geangelt?  
Ich habe nichts anderes erwartet, aber wie wird denn z.Z. vom Belly aus gefangen? Mir ging es um die Größe der Fische....ich habe auch mal Zeiten erlebt, wo durchaus größere gefangen wurden. Nichts desto trotz sind es gute Ergebnisse für alle Angler. Mich stimmt es nur sehr traurig, dass eben der Bestand überwiegend aus &quot;Jungfischen&quot; besteht. Die Jungen sind natürlich gut für die Zukunft, aber wo sind die älteren? Vereinzelt, so schimmerte es ja durch, wurden auch größere gefangen. Aber wie gesagt.....vor ein paar Jahren war das auch anders....

Also ich wollte hier nicht die Fänge der Angler schlecht machen....nicht falsch verstehen. 

Jeder sollte sich nur vor Augen halten das, trotz der zahlenmäßig guten Fänge, die Situation des Dorsches in der Ostsee nicht gerade Freudenausbrüche auslöst!


----------



## Angelheini (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original von Maddin _
> Also ich wollte hier nicht die Fänge der Angler schlecht machen....nicht falsch verstehen.
> 
> Jeder sollte sich nur vor Augen halten das, trotz der zahlenmäßig guten Fänge, die Situation des Dorsches in der Ostsee nicht gerade Freudenausbrüche auslöst!



So habe ich Deine Frage auch verstanden, Maddin.
Und genau deshalb hielt sich meine Freude, trotz der vielen gefangenen Fische auch in genau diesen Grenzen.

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. Dezember 2002)

Klasse Glückwunsch

Man das ist ja ein Ergebnis fast 1800 Fische auf 300 Angler so ein Ergebnis lässt hoffen 6 Fische pro Kopf .

Das sind ja zahlen da kann man ja nur träumen von die letzten 3 Jahre wurde im schnitt 1,5 fische pro Angler gefangen.

Dann wird das nächste Jahr wohl wieder ein ausnahme Jahr werden, hoffe ich :q  :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (9. Dezember 2002)

Also, Freunde von mir haben zahlenmässig schon richtig gut gefangen - allerdings vom Boot aus.
Laßt den Fisch man noch mal 6 Wochen richtig im Hering und den zur Zeit reichlich vorhandenen Miniwittlingen aufräumen,
dann knackt der Fisch beim filetieren wieder so richtig!
Auch ein Grund, weswegen ich den Sommerdorsch lieber laufen lasse.
Aber trotzdem Petri Heil den Kollegen mit den langen Peitschen!


----------



## Hamsterson (9. Dezember 2002)

@Maddin
Axo, verstehe. Ich wohne an der Küste noch keine 3 Jahre und kann es leider nur schlecht beurteilen.
Gruß,
Hamsterson


----------



## Angelheini (10. Dezember 2002)

Den ausführlichen Bericht und die Bilder gibt es nun
hier

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Babydorsch (11. Dezember 2002)

Toller Bericht Angelheini#6


----------



## meerforelle1 (11. Dezember 2002)

super Bericht Angelheini


----------



## Broesel (11. Dezember 2002)

jo, ich kann mich nur anschließen. Supiiii...  

Wenn man die äußeren Bedingungen sieht, wundert es mich schon, dass überhaupt einigermaßen geangelt werden könnte.... :z


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. Dezember 2002)

Klasse Bericht Heini. 
Als wäre mann dabei gewesen. Die Bedingungen waren ja echt schwierig wenn mann die Bilder so sieht. Alle Achtung. #6


----------



## Hamwe (11. Dezember 2002)

Moin!  Super Bericht und glückwunsch zum 38.ten Platz
 :z Gruß Hamwe :z


----------



## Ekilog (14. Dezember 2002)

Schöner Bericht und schön gefangen, GRATULATION. :q  :m


----------



## Udo Mundt (14. Dezember 2002)

Schöner Bericht mit perfekten Bildern#6


----------



## Ace (15. Dezember 2002)

schöner Bericht und seit langem mal wieder ein wirklich gutes Ergebniss...macht hoffnung


----------



## Kalle (12. Januar 2003)

Schöner Bericht Karsten.#6
War lange nicht hier,PC wollte nicht so wie ich. :c 
Glückwunsch zum 38 Platz.
Ich bin 139 ster geworden.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (12. Januar 2003)

*Moin*

Welcome Back, Kalle.
Gratulation zum 139ten. muß man auch erstmal schaffen  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (12. Januar 2003)

Da bist du ja wieder Kalle. Ich hab mich schon gefragt wo du abgeblieben bist.   Welcome Back!


----------



## Kalle (12. Januar 2003)

Freu mich auch das ich wieder hier reinkomme!!! :z  :z 

Ist ja jede menge neues dazugekommen Wow!!!


----------



## Andreas Michael (12. Januar 2003)

Welcome back @ Kalle

haste dich denn schon für meschendorf angemeldet :q


----------



## Kalle (13. Januar 2003)

Hi Andreas
Wer,wann,was?
Weiß von nichts!! Wann und was geht ab? ;+


----------



## Andreas Michael (14. Januar 2003)

@ Kalle 

lesen in Termine  :q  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z 

hoffe doch Du bist mit Deiner Frau wieder dabei!!!!????


----------



## Kalle (15. Januar 2003)

Ja Andreas, wir sind zu 99% dabei #v 
Haben schon mit Jörg gesprochen.
Wird bestimmt wieder sehr LUSTIG#6


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großmann-Cup am 07.12.*

Hi Kalle DA BISTE JA WIEDER #h 
GlüCKwunsch Zur Platzierung;Wie Sah Den Dein Fang In Wort Und Bild Aus?|kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großmann-Cup am 07.12.*

Hi Mehreslehrling. da hast de aber den falschen Thread am wickel. Wo hast du den denn ausgegraben?  Guck mal aufs Datum.  |kopfkrat


----------



## haukep (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großmann-Cup am 07.12.*

    Der Tread ist ja uralt...


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großmann-Cup am 07.12.*

ups|uhoh: 
verzeiht liebe kollegen|wavey: 
bin ja nicht mehr der jüngste|supergri


----------



## haukep (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Großmann-Cup am 07.12.*

Macht ja nix, aber interessant, wo Du den ausgegraben hast


----------

